# TOTUGers Oct 28, 2012 meeting.



## Roy&Eira (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Please let me know if you wish to be removed from our distribution list.

Our next meeting is a few weeks away and will be at:-
East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area)
This is a new venue for us and there is a web site at http://wx.toronto.ca/inter/culture/...B9998377B8F407FC852578680066F080?OpenDocument that shows the location a block away from the Bloor line Main Street subway station.
Date - Sunday October 28, 2012
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. Refreshments will be provided. 

We need an MC and someone to provide a PC and Projection equipment for our presenters to use.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00 - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 – Dori Frankland	will present on trips to Korea
3:30 – TDB 
4:00 - Update on resorts owned by T.O. TUG members - ?
4:15 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting	

Potential discussion items for this or future meetings
    - Fractional Ownership - David McIntosh
    - China visit - Lynn Ortiz
    -  Jane Karpenko - compile a list of what members have to sell and rent	
     - Timeshare resale brokers, etc  - Nancy Jo Osborne
    -  Visit to timeshare in Main – Roy Martin 

Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting.

 If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.


----------



## Dori (Sep 28, 2012)

We are looking forward to seeing "The Gang"!

Dori


----------



## BarCol (Oct 9, 2012)

yup David and I will be there!!


----------



## PeelBoy (Oct 13, 2012)

I have marked it in my calendar and plan to attend.
I did the same for the last meeting, however could not come.
I do a job requiring emergency back up, so my friends are used to my last minute cancellation or no show.
Hope to see you all for the first time.


----------



## Roy&Eira (Oct 14, 2012)

*Just a reminder*

Hi Everyone,



Just a reminder that our next meeting is two weeks away and will be at:-

East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area)

There is a web site at http://wx.toronto.ca/inter/culture/...B9998377B8F407FC852578680066F080?OpenDocument that shows the location that is a block away from the Bloor line Main Street subway station. There is parking on the north side of the building accessible from Chisholm Avenue.



Date - Sunday October 28, 2012



Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm



A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. Refreshments will be provided by Barb and Dave Collinson. Eira and I can bring some white wine. Can some one help the red wine drinkers?



We need an MC, Barb Collinson will provide a PC and Projection equipment for our presenters to use.



The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-

2:00 - 30 minutes to mingle

2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)

3:00 – Dori Frankland will present on trips to Korea

3:30 – TDB 

4:00 - Update on resorts owned by T.O. TUG members - ?

4:15 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)

4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle

5:00 – End of meeting            



Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting. We only have one presentation topic on our agenda.  



 If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people ready.   



Yours
Roy Martin


----------



## Safti (Oct 27, 2012)

I am hoping to make it to my first TO TUG meeting. Sorry for my delay in responding. I wasn't sure if I would be in town. Looking forward to meeting my fellow Canadians.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2012)

Great meeting today! It was so good to see everyone and to meet new members. Thanks, Basil, for the use of the hall. Thanks also to Roy and Eira and Barb and David..

Dori


----------



## BarCol (Oct 28, 2012)

*Always good to see our TUG friends*

Another great meeting - so nice to see everyone and thanks Basil for the hall - sorry we had to leave so abruptly at meeting end - Barb and David's taxi service was required elsewhere - Dori - I got your message and will respond ASAP.

Roy can you please pm me with Jim and Marilyn's Webb's email addy as I have found them the Carriage Hills units for their anniversary next October and put them on hold tonight for 24 hours! 

Jim and Marilyn - if you are reading this p.m. me ASAP we can either confirm CH or see if there's something in Collingwood at Law Cranberry - not as plushy units, but probably more to do for a multi-generational get-together - just my $.02 worth though...

Travel agent Barb


----------



## KarenLK (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry that Lynn and I did not make it. Just could not endure 4 hours of driving in the rain! Hope everyone survives Sandy!!


----------



## BarCol (Oct 29, 2012)

stay dry Karen - looks like some seriously nasty weather down your way  http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=buf&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=no


----------



## Dori (Oct 29, 2012)

We missed you Karen! Be safe.

Dori


----------



## Harmina (Oct 29, 2012)

*TUg meeting*

Sorry I missed the meeting....I would have loved Dori's presentation on Korea.
We were in FL. ( Hutchinson Island ) We flew home from Palm Beach airport via Newark. We actually flew over Hurricane Sandy & experienced her wrath when she blew in last Wednesday evening with strong winds & rain until we left yesterday morning.
Now we are feeling her effects in Uxbridge, Ontario!


----------



## MaryH (Oct 30, 2012)

Planned a trip to TO for the weekend hoping I can schedule in the TUG meeting but with Sandy brewing, decided not to drive from Ottawa and took the train instead on Saturday to TO and came back to Ottawa on Monday afternoon.  

Ended up with the rain and other stuff going on plus lack of a car, had to give this a miss.   Hope things went well with the meeting


----------

